# Rats With "Real Names" and Nicknames



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Does anyone else give your rat a "real name" (like for a human a legal name) but then call them something different 100% of the time? One of my boy's name is Pica, but I always call him Little Boy because he acts like that cute youngest brother who is always trying to follow everyone else's lead and is lowest on the totem pole. If they're all snuggling in the space pod (which comfortably fits 3) his siblings will take first pick and then Little Boy is stuck sleeping on the ground right outside the pod. Sometimes he tries to squeeze in on top of everyone, but it doesn't work well. He's always looking for a blanket to snuggle in too it's so cute. My other boy's name is Pepe, but I call him Potato Rat because when you pick him up he just goes limp and you can hold him like a potato and even (gently) toss him around. He's also kind of fat and potato shaped. What about you guys? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My oldest and mom to 2 of my other girls is Sophie. She's also the sweetest of the bunch and very much my heart rat. She gets "Momma-rat" or just "Momma" so much that she sometimes responds to it. 

And then my biggest girl, one of the "twins", and the cage bully is Marci but we always call her "Cranky-pants". 

They all get called "baby girl" though, haha.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

My littlest is named Dovian/Dovie, but I always just call him Baby. One day I was holding him and I was cooing, "Baby, baby, baby-" and then he started struggling so I was like "N O". 

Sadly then I started singing the song and I've been calling him it so much I think he thinks it's his name.


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

All my rats have human names and their silly nicknames. Susie -little girl, Mary - pee'er as she pees everywhere, Jane - little miss, Lucy - little baby, Rengie- qtip. (he likes licking peoples ears) and Nox - chicken wing. Idk but it fits him.


----------



## smyhls (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a Cora ... Short for corasone which means heart in Spanish. (She has a white heart on her belly)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a few nicknames;
Caius is mama rat
Remus is papa rat
Iris is fat rat
Ophelia is opie
Elias is baby boy
Circe is baby girl 
Demetria to Demi 

Some of the other rats just get slight consonant changes - Persephone to pertephone, Athena to Atina. 

My favorite is my rats who have a song; "Milo" to the tune of "my girl", "echo" repeated as an echo. 

In fact, looking at it only Artemis escapes the fate. Artemis is my quiet shy baby girl. I call her sweetie a lot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Well, sometimes I think Roxy thinks her name is "Stop teasing your sister" LOL. Well, collectively the two of them are "the girls" or "my little chick peas" (Don't ask, I have no clue). Roxy is also Roxy-doodle and Miss Daisy is either just Daisy or Daisy-Poo*


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I know, sometimes it seems like youre reprimanding them so much it starts to almost be a nickname. My boy Pepe probably thinks his name is "Hey you get down from there!"


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Only two of my six boys have nick names Sully: sully bugNugget: nuggey


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I just shorten my rats names sometimes. Olivia turns into Livia, and Gadget turns into Gage. Penny and Raichu get to keep their names the same, lol.


----------



## Giddychilde (Jun 5, 2014)

My rats have fairly short names, but for someone reason I feel the need to extend them. So Dean is 'Baby Dean', Sam is "Sleepy Sammy", "Silly Sammy" or "Handsome Sam" and Castiel is "Handsome Cas" or "Big Boy". I don't think my poor boys will ever know their names at this point.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

OML I call Peanut Butter P-Butt sometimes. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Stefan and Damon are nicknamed ****** and brownie because that's how my nephew tells them apart when I only had 2 so it kind of stuck in my head  it use to be ****** the bitey cause he used to be vicious! Sergi always gets called fatty or tubs hehe it's a shame I know but he's a cute little fatty! Cuddles=cudz or cudzy wudzy bubbles=bubz Casper= casp boo= boo bear and khaleesi doesn't really have a nick name! The boys I usually refer to as my sexy boys or my handsome men or baby boys! The girls usually my little princesses or my little babies!


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mine are Rattitouie nicknamed Touie and Stewart Little nicknamed Stouie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maplexcutie22 (Nov 7, 2011)

My boys all had real names, each was 4 letters too! Reid, Jack, Zane and Owen. I only have Zane now though :/


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i call yafera fera and sometimes call bear jabba... starwars thing i have hans solo cup (cup) nuka skywalker(nuka) and bear the hutt (bear) and my best friend has buddy fett (his name is buddy) so when we have ratty parties those are starwars boys


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Most of our rats have had their share of nicknames... Max is Maxie Rat, Fuzzy Rat was just Fuzzy or FB (fuzz buster) And when we had both Max and Amelia and wanted to call both it was "Maxamelia" Cloud is cloudy or Cloudy Rat.

But in terms of responding to their name, Fuzzy Rat eventually insisted on being called Fuzzy Rat and Max insists on being called Max. 

I learned working with Fuzzy Rat that she did not generalize like humans do. If she learned that the chair in my office was "chair" that was chair and if I said go to chair that was the only chair she would go to... all of the other chairs in the world, in her mind should have their own words associated with them... so the recliner in the living room couldn't be "chair" because "chair" was in my office. 

Knowing this, I try to pick short unique sounding names for my rats, it's easier for them to learn and easier to repeat countless times. Basically rats usually identify with one name. So if you call them something else you are most likely talking to someone else as they see it. Dogs tend to key on voice tones, you can pretty much call a dog anything as long as you use the right tone of voice it will come... this does not appear true of rats from my experience. But then dogs are also better at generalizing like humans do... you can say up on chair and they will usually jump on the nearest chair, not run back to the chair in your office.

Just for fun, another quirk of the rat brain is how it does generalize... Fuzzy Rat learned that it was fine to go potty in parking lots on the black top... well the wife's chair and my telephone are also textured black... and when I put Fuzzy Rat on my wife's chair she went potty right away... same thing with my phone if she was on my desk and had to relieve herself... She didn't understand that parking lots, chairs and telephones were very different things.... They were black and had a textured surface so they were "bathroom" in her mind. The 1 key on my telephone is still sticky...


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

We have Fred, George and Charlie, but mostly they're Mah-Freddah, Mah-Georga and Mah-Charla. And my son insists on calling George "King"!


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Thaddius is Mr T, which I find hilarious. Sulu is Sulu Bear, which is weird because both me and the boyfriend called him it randomly and then we discovered a friend who has a dog called Lulu calls her Lulu Bear. Must be something to do with the sounds


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Lilly is Lilly Monster and Ruby I call Rubik's Cube on occasion. They're the only ones that I use the nickname on. The other four have titles but we don't use them.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Buttercup is never called by her given name. We call her Mom or Mama. Monkey Nut goes by Monkey, but when she was younger we always called her Mouse cause she was soo tiny. However she way out grew her sister. Gooseberry goes by Goose and Spaz, cus she tends to over react to all things new. Collectively they are the "Bad Babies".


----------



## Little Bit (Jul 25, 2014)

Gizmo is Gizzy, or Mama's boy
Gadget is Wild Child, or "Gadget No!" Lol


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Our rats have kind of longer names, so they just get shortened. Jack Spicer is typically just Spicer or Spice. Brown Jenkin goes by Jenk most of the time.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Our two youngest boys, brothers Hannibal and Bundy, were 8 weeks old when we got them and so they were small, and even now that they're over a year old and have grown quite big, we still refer to them as 'the wee boys' most of the time. Also, Bundy, our oldest rat Loki, and our Dumbo Magnus all get 'man' added onto to the end of their names by my partner, he almost always addresses them as Loki-man, Bundy-man and Magnus-man. He rarely does it with Hannibal though, perhaps because his name has more than 2 syllables and doesn't sound quite right.
Our Russian hamster Chihiro is quite snappy and bitey in nature, so we tend to call her 'wee psycho', or 'wee monster'.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Paisley gets "pay pay" or "pay-chan" 
Chip gets "chipy" or "chip-chip"
Snow gets "snow ball" or "snow snow"
Scarlett (RIP) gets "scar-scar" or "Scaretto-sama"
Mint (previous foster boy who I am babysitting ) gets "minto" or "minto-San"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

I will sometimes call Brisby, BrizBriz or jus Briz. Alore will often get called butthead or "Hey, stop that!"
My new girl, Flurry gets all sorts of nicknames though, mainly because she is so freggin tiny compared to Brisby or Alore right now. So I will often call her Baby Girl or Lil'Stuff, Baby Rat, Midget or something along those lines.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I hardly ever call mine by their given names
Just to name a few:
Loki is Smokey or Loki Doki
Isis is Ice
Freyja is Frey
Biru (RIP) was BabyRoo
Peach was Peachy
I think Eris and Iris were the only ones I called by their real names, though I would mix them up when they were getting into trouble lol.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Both my girls have really long names (Quan the Warlock and Strawberry) so Quan's name gets shortened to "Bon" or "Bon-Bon" and Strwaberry's name becomes "Bear" or" Berry"


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

August gets called Augustus (as in Gloop, from Willy Wonka) because he's tubby and loves to eat, lol. Squeak has been called SqueakyBud for some reason since we got him. And we call May, May-May so that's pretty much her name now.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Dean aka fat boy. Kaboose aka Dr. Kaboosian, Pisces aka baby, Bean aka *******, Spock has no nickname


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

My oldest rat is named Zora. I just call her Zee or oldie. My youngest is phoebe but I call her Phee or baby


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I just add a 'y to all my boys' names when I baby them. So Klausy, Beary, Finny. I do not really do nicknames though.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

All my girls get called my gorgeous girls. I have Daisy, Sadie, Delilah and Lilly. I call Lilly, Miss Lilly a lot. My boys are Snickers, Remus, Dumbledore, Snape and Dobby. Sometimes I call Dobby, Patches it's sorta his middle name because his fur is patchy all over. Snape and Dumbledore are my nakie babies. Remus is my big boy. I also call all 5 boys my handsome men, boys or handsome babies


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

'Heart' in Spanish is 'Corazón'...


----------



## Mischief (Jun 27, 2014)

I call my girls my "tubby muffins."


----------



## lovelyemptiness (Aug 10, 2014)

thyme is silly butt sage is scardy pants and basil is stink butt 
thyme is silly butt because he acts very silly when hes out of the cage and sage is scardy pants because he gets nervous about seemingly everything and runs back to me during play time and basil is the little one who hasnt learned not to pee on me yet soooo ;P


----------



## Zaraxae (Apr 1, 2014)

My two older girls only know and are only called their nicknames. Honestly, I only remember occasionally that they have longer ones! Mira's is Semira, and Sica's is Sicaratius.


----------



## mummarat2014 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have nigel - nigee and roger - roger dodger. Both get stinkie butt and bubba


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

My girls get all kinds of nicknames.. Ollie gets Ollie-Pop, sweetie, babe, punkie, punkin, snuggle bug. And Louise gets Weezy, snuggle bug, babe, punkie, and HEY GET DOWN FROM THERE RIGHT NOW!:3


----------



## smyhls (Jul 28, 2014)

New additions! To add to Cora, Peach, and Hazel, we now have Havva and Sytle (two sisters off of Fiddler on the Roof)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Toto still gets called toto but I call miz mizzybutt farely often.


----------



## taylorfaayee (Sep 21, 2014)

I baby talk to all of my animals. My dog has literally 4 different names he comes to - Yoshi, Yoshi Doshi, Yo Baby, & Yo . 
Rat wise, I have Missy - Mossy Buns (she has a huge booty for a rat!), Pepper Potts - Peppo, Pep, Bloosie - Bluhhsie, Bloo, "Hey get down from there", "What are you doing?!", "Stop eating my glasses" lol, and Diamond doesnt have a nickname.


----------



## dakotah999 (Aug 25, 2014)

hermes is Herms or Homes and Remus is Fatso or Albert


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Most of my rats have human names. but they all have nicknames. I have Denny - he often gets called my lil'chunkster. Then i have Shaun and I call her Shaunovan and Ricky he gets called my fatty ratty. Then I have Lucy she gets Lucypants and Lucy Goosey. Ethel I just call her sweet girl ahaha but shes starting to respond to that. Then I have Maki and Coco and they are called Wacky Maki and Coco the Loco. If I refer to all my rats I call them my rat finks


----------



## ooky (Aug 3, 2014)

I have Willia m the Bloody - always called Spike or Spikey. Daddy Pig Michael Jackson Giles goes by Daddy Pig (my daughter's contribution to the name, MJ came from the breeder, and I tacked Giles on to go with my theme. Now I have added Dark Willow (goes by Willow), whoc is of course all black, and Buffy. Who is just Buffy.


----------

